# Ronda 5021.d Vs Eta G10.211



## milanm2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

which of the above mentioned two quartz mechanisms is better?

RONDA AG

ETA SA Manufacture HorlogÃ¨re Suisse: G10.211

Thanks


----------

